# Smoked Beef (Back) Ribs



## TheSmokingDude (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a rack of 4 ribs today and I smoked them over hickory.  When I only have that few, I do them as singles.  Had I another rack, I would have done it whole.  I don't foil these, just 2 hours over low smoke, and another 3 or so at 225.






















More pics here --> http://www.eatapedia.com/index.php/Smoked_beef_ribs


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 20, 2010)

Great looking ribs and super pictures.


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 20, 2010)

Great  looking ribs but seems like a lot of work for just  4 ribs.


----------



## TheSmokingDude (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks!  Yep, it is a bit of work, but this is my third batch in the past month or so, and I'm really just making sure my technique is OK.  That, and I crave these things!  And it's all my butcher had!  Fresh back ribs are actually hard to come across here in Ottawa and my butcher has to order them, and only gets a few racks a week.  That rack cost me $12.

There was another butcher in town whose roof was leaking due to an especially heavy snowfall (and a crappy roof).  He was eager to get rid of his meat, and I walked away with 9 racks for $10.  We ate very well that weekend.  ;-)

The real pain is the membrane on the back, it's like freaking leather already and a real paint to remove...

Tomorrow we'll do some simple rib steaks and take it easy  ;-)


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 21, 2010)

Those are some good looking bones right there.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice looking bones. About all the back ribs I sees around here looks like have been run through some kinda scraping moochine which appears to have scraped out all the meat from betwixt the bones on the meat side. Makes a little empty valley down in there where used to reside meat. I havent found any which looked worth buying in the past 40 years or so. You a real fortunant young man to find some good ones up there in the vast expanses of the frozen North. 

bigwheel


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 22, 2010)

Great lookin bones man.


----------

